# Any other pathfinder 17t on the forum?



## Tjindo16 (Dec 30, 2017)

Just wondering how many people still run the 17t! Here is my 02 that has been a project for the last year or so. Love this boat!


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Cool skiff, there is another one on here that a guy fixed up last year. I always wanted a 15 t but never found one in good shape locally. Cool skiff!


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

We are always around lol Great looking skiff. Love what you've done with the console. More details on that access cover?


----------



## Tjindo16 (Dec 30, 2017)

Thanks! Had it made by boat outfitters.com


----------



## JMZ400 (Aug 30, 2015)

PMd you


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Yeah, I need the details on that console hatch cover too. That thing is sweet.


----------



## Tjindo16 (Dec 30, 2017)

I went under the custom door options. It was a little more for black and a locking hatch. It’s nice because the whole hatch can be pulled out. Think it was around 200


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Tjindo16 said:


> I went under the custom door options. It was a little more for black and a locking hatch. It’s nice because the whole hatch can be pulled out. Think it was around 200


Thanks!


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Great Looking 17T!! I have a 15T that I reworked with my sons and I love it.
I would like to find another 15T to rework (I have 2 sons - that would give me one for each boy!) I am always on the lookout, but they are hard to find in decent shape.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

There was just a nice looking 15T 3-cyl Yam 30 on the Trick My Skiff Facebook group. I can probably find it if you want.


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

zthomas said:


> There was just a nice looking 15T 3-cyl Yam 30 on the Trick My Skiff Facebook group. I can probably find it if you want.


yes- if you could locate it- That would be great. Thanks


----------



## Jpscott1 (May 2, 2017)

Jpscott1 said:


> yes- if you could locate it- That would be great. Thanks


ZTHOMAS- I found it- thanks for the heads up!


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

PM heading your way. 


Jpscott1 said:


> ZTHOMAS- I found it- thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I purchased 1998 17t about a year and half ago with a 60 Mercury. The boat wasn't maintained well, so a got it at a good price. I love boat restoration projects and have had a lot of experiece restoring everyone else's boats. This one is for me! I am installing a 2011 Yamaha 50 four stroke this weekend and I will rewire the boat with all new switches, lights and add a power pole. Hope to add pics this weekend of the progress.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Finally started the refurb! Removed the old merc, installed the Yamaha 50 and should have the steering, throttle and shift cables in today. I am also mounting a 6 foot power pole and I am adding a Live well pickup and pump.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

No jackplate?


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I have a jack plate on another boat that could migrate to the Pathfinder in the future. The plan is to get the 17t in the water as quick as possible and fish her in the 10,000 islands and around North Naples (Wiggins Pass area). As I get a feel for the boat a more thorough restore may be in order. Managed to pull new wire today for the anchor light, drilled the transom for the power pole and set up new shift/throttle cables in the side mount controller.


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

You might want to beef up the transom for the powerpole or at least use an extra large backing plate. I'm aware of at least two 17Ts that have had a powerpole just rip a chunk clean out of the transom. If you can figure out some kind of bracket that secures to the deck, that would be stronger.

Re: the jackplate, I chose not to add one because I simply don't need to run any shallower than I already do. You should, though, experiment with motor height. With a pretty standard 4-blade powertech, I was able to raise mine to the second-from-highest position (1.5" about the lowest position) with almost no negative effects. Running downwind in larger chop it will ventilate a bit, but otherwise I have no problem with bite.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you for the advice. I will need up the transom. I did notice that the area was not as strong as I would have liked when I drilled the holes. I will be epoxying 1/4 inch aluminum plate to add support.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jackplates aren’t strictly for running skinny but also add some ability to maximize running efficiency by being able to optimize motor height for conditions. One inch higher or lower can be the difference in getting on plane or not and also gaining 4-5mph. 
A tunnel hull without a jackplate is like wearing running shoes without laces.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

My knees prefer that I don’t run....

I set the Yamaha exactly how the Merc was, in the lowest position on the transom and will see how the performance is.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Wow -- I didn't even know pathfinder made a boat like that. Good luck on the restoration . Looks like you have it under control.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Good progress on the Pathfinder today. I installed a 1/4 aluminum plate in the starboard stern for strengthening for the 6’ power pole. I oversized this piece after zthomas noted other Pathfinders had issues. With that installed, I reinstalled the stern U-bolt through the new aluminum plate and installed the power pole. Today also saw the completion of the new Telflex steering cable, engine control wiring, throttle and shift cables. I pulled the platform and ran new wire for the anchor light. This is an older skiff that wasn’t treated well buy the previous owner, so I have had to “undo” some of his work. More work tomorrow and I will add pics.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Today saw more progress. I was able to remove an old abandoned fuel filter and move the newer one to a better location. Then drained the old fuel and inspected the tank. The old fuel and the tank looked good so I put new gas in and connected the new battery. The 50 Yamaha fired right up and is ready to go! Tomorrow I will begin the process of re-wiring. The photo is the existing rats nest.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

That rat's nest looks familiar. You're not wasting any time. Anxious to see where you end up.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Not sure is I have the right prop. The 60 merc that was on the boat had a stainless steel 10 1/2 by 13 prop. The aluminum prop I currently have is a 11 1/8 by 13. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Powertech SCB 4-blade in 11 pitch works well for me. Diameter is 10-3/8".

Looks like the 50 2-stroke and 50 4-stroke run the same gear ratio (1.85), but the 4-stroke has a higher WOT range (5000-6000 vs. 4500-5500 for the 2-stroke).

I turn about 5300 WOT at 30-32 mph loaded light with the 11p, so I'd probably try an 11p 3-blade or 10p 4-blade to start.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The rat's nest is pretty standard for MBG in that era. I'm very familiar with it.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Thank you for the prop info! More progress to report today. I re-mounted the polling platform and the rats nest is gone. Cut it all out and starting fresh. I will be adding a live well pickup and pump, so I will add a switch for that, one for the power pole and a switch will be set for small waterproof LED lights in the hatches, live well and cockpit.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Here’s the last build my son and I did a couple of years ago. It explains my handle “. 20 foot pontoon turned center console flats boat. Was a great scalloping boat for the family.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

It doubled as a helicopter landing pad...


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Fishflatmike said:


> View attachment 88220
> Here’s the last build my son and I did a couple of years ago. It explains my handle “. 20 foot pontoon turned center console flats boat. Was a great scalloping boat for the family.


Sweet!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Fishflatmike said:


> View attachment 88220
> Here’s the last build my son and I did a couple of years ago. It explains my handle “. 20 foot pontoon turned center console flats boat. Was a great scalloping boat for the family.


I know I'm not supposed to like that, but I kinda do anyway.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Have always liked the Pathfinders. The flat-toon is a cool conversion, though.

Pirate, you could load the brood on one of those. With tethers, of course.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Zika said:


> Have always liked the Pathfinders. The flat-toon is a cool conversion, though.
> 
> Pirate, you could load the brood on one of those. With tethers, of course.


Since I already have my own fire team and I'm working on a full squad at this point, I guess I could use it for amphibious assaults.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

The flat-toon served as the mother ship for a family reunion in Steinhatchee. Added a Bimini top to the front, set up a table with the Q, then then started cooking. The rest of the family (24 that year), would snorkel to the boat drop off scallops and leave with a burger or hot dog. Sadly, the aluminum corroded so back I had to decommission her.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Working on replacing all the switches and opted for basic components. Mounted a couple of bus bars and a glass fuse holder moments ago. These are mounted to a Rubber Maid storage container lid. When completed the bottom of the container will be snapped into place with the smallest holes possible on the bottom edge . This should keep most of the connections dry. I will do the same with the switches once I find the right container.


----------



## masonFish (Jul 27, 2016)

17T side console owner


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I see a lot of guys setting up coolers as casting platforms on the front deck. I was wondering if that makes it more difficult to see around when navigating. With a side mount console I will be seated while navigating as opposed to the higher position I maintain on my center console. My thought is to wait until I put some hours on this boat before mounting the cooler. Any thought?


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well you could always try it out like strap it down to see. I keep my yeti in the front but I have a filler arm with grab bar and I’m 6’7” so I can pretty much see over everything haha.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

So if you use the cooler for extra casting height, then I should build a tower...


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Anybody have thoughts on the better location for a high speed pickup for the live well? I am considering placing it either in the center of the tunnel just forward of the bait well or in the flat bottom of one of the hulls.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fishflatmike said:


> I see a lot of guys setting up coolers as casting platforms on the front deck. I was wondering if that makes it more difficult to see around when navigating. With a side mount console I will be seated while navigating as opposed to the higher position I maintain on my center console. My thought is to wait until I put some hours on this boat before mounting the cooler. Any thought?


I stand when i drive so my cooler doesn't get in the way. But a small cooler should be fine


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Fishflatmike said:


> Anybody have thoughts on the better location for a high speed pickup for the live well? I am considering placing it either in the center of the tunnel just forward of the bait well or in the flat bottom of one of the hulls.


Mine are each side of the slight v about 3/4 back


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I am not sure that I understand. Are you saying 3/4 of the way back under the back casting deck or further forward as in 3/4 of the boat from the bow?


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Finished wiring. Livewell pump installed, new LED Nav lights, baitwell light, all new switches and moved the trim tab switches under the steering. Re-mounting the Bennett Trim Tab pump tomorrow and ordering a new power pole pump. Still deciding what I want to do regarding GPS/bottom machine.

Either way it is getting close to splash time!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Looking good!


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I splashed the 17t today. First trip and most of the work that Was done held up well. Refurbished power pole was a nice addition. The live well pump was mounted to high and was able to prime, so the circulating pump had to do the work. The Yamaha 50 motor would only turn about 5,000 rpm, sounds like a possible fouled plug (swap them out tomorrow). Overall experience today was very good. Snook and snapper bite was on in Wiggins Pass area so any issues discovered on the shake down today were forgotten by the cooperative fish!


----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Fishflatmike said:


> The live well pump was mounted to high and was able to prime, so the circulating pump had to do the work.


Do you mean the thru-hull pickup you added?


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Yes, I should have thought about the height of the pump. I was able to remove the pump and look into the pickup and see that the water was around an inch below the impeller. I will be addressing that issue tomorrow. 

Addressed performance today by changing the plugs and the outboard mounted fuel filter. It was likely the original and was dirty with enough particulate to slow fuel passage.

Water test tomorrow.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Live well issue resolved, but still have engine performance issue with the Yamaha 50 four stroke. I am listening to the engine as it struggles to get passed 3000 rpm. When I push the throttle up it spoils up to 3000 rather quickly then hesitates for a bit but then gradually winds up to about 5,100 running about 27 mph. I can feel that it is not running smoothly, so I changed the engine mounted fuel filter and plugs and had no improvement. I noticed that while running it on a hose, the fuel level in the plastic fuel bowl dropped to almost half and I tried to fill it using the primer build with no success. Primer build did not “feel” right and would not fill at any point. New bulb the be installed today and I will check all of the connections, blow air back through the fuel line to clear any possible pick up tube blockage and check to see the vent line is clear. If that all fails, I will have to take it to a shop.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Fishflatmike said:


> Live well issue resolved, but still have engine performance issue with the Yamaha 50 four stroke. I am listening to the engine as it struggles to get passed 3000 rpm. When I push the throttle up it spoils up to 3000 rather quickly then hesitates for a bit but then gradually winds up to about 5,100 running about 27 mph. I can feel that it is not running smoothly, so I changed the engine mounted fuel filter and plugs and had no improvement. I noticed that while running it on a hose, the fuel level in the plastic fuel bowl dropped to almost half and I tried to fill it using the primer build with no success. Primer build did not “feel” right and would not fill at any point. New bulb the be installed today and I will check all of the connections, blow air back through the fuel line to clear any possible pick up tube blockage and check to see the vent line is clear. If that all fails, I will have to take it to a shop.


I would bite the bullet and buy the complete Yamaha primer hose assembly and replace the fuel hose all the way to the tank if it’s got some age on it. Rule out all the potential problem components and be done so you aren’t nickel and diming it and losing time on the water. Fuel hose from a bulk source isn’t that expensive, just make sure to get ethanol compatible even if you don’t run ethanol fuel to cover all the bases. 
https://www.boats.net/product/yamaha/6YK-24306-64-00


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I replaced the water / fuel separator and emptied the old one out. Nothing but clean fuel in that. I replaced the bulb primer and checked the main line and vent lines for any clogs. All clear. Fuel filter on the engine is new and clean, spark plugs are new and I checked for any plug wires grounding out. Nothing found. After all that, it still isn’t running right. Monday I will take it into a shop and have them diagnose the issue. Tired of trying, want to fish!


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Project boat before test number 3.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Buy that Yamaha 50 2 stroke in the classifieds


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

After reviewing some of the responses in the tread I decided to re-pitch the prop to see if this was the reason for the performance issues I have had. I was using a 10 3/8 x 13 which was too much. Re-pitched to 11 and that helped, but it still wasn’t enough. Took the boat to my shop and they found dirty/clogged injectors and a dirty high pressure fuel strainer. Those problems would definitely cause me to not have the power I felt I should have had. Should have the boat back next week. Excited to go fish. I can hear the redfish calling me.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

Bittersweet day. I picked up the boat with plans of testing and fishing in the morning only to read that red tide is back in Collier County. Minor fish kills reported. I sure hope we don’t have a repeat of the devastating red tide that plagued the west coast for almost two years last time.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

The Pathfinder 17t project is a success. Clogged injectors and high pressure fuel screen was the performance issue. The boat now jumps on plane and races up to 5600 rpm with the stainless prop pitched at 10 3/8 x 11. Thank you to everyone that provided helpful information on this refurb.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## zthomas (Jan 14, 2014)

Congratulations -- looks great!


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

The boat fished like a dream near Pavilion Key. My son and I hooked a tarpon, caught a small shovel noses shark, a bunch of blue runners and mackerel. Very please with the boat. Unfortunately this was to be the last time I would fish the boat. My fathers diminishing health has forced him to sell his 1720 Action Craft. I had done most of the rigging and really liked the size and layout of the boat. So with a heavy heart I sold the Pathfinder to a neighbor and bought the Action Craft. Thank you to everyone who sent advise on the refurb. Much appreciated. New thread on the Action Craft to start soon.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

My old Pathfinder 17t is now sitting next to another Pathfinder 17t at a neighbor's house. They have two in the family now, one for dad and one for the son in law. So I will at least get to fish on her occasionally.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Fishflatmike said:


> The boat fished like a dream near Pavilion Key. My son and I hooked a tarpon, caught a small shovel noses shark, a bunch of blue runners and mackerel. Very please with the boat. Unfortunately this was to be the last time I would fish the boat. My fathers diminishing health has forced him to sell his 1720 Action Craft. I had done most of the rigging and really liked the size and layout of the boat. So with a heavy heart I sold the Pathfinder to a neighbor and bought the Action Craft. Thank you to everyone who sent advise on the refurb. Much appreciated. New thread on the Action Craft to start soon.


Do you eat Blue Runners? We used them as bait on a charter I worked on. The captain said they were a great eating fish. I don't know.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

No, I have never eaten them. I will have to ask my step dad about those. His family homesteaded in Southwest Florida around 1900 and has eaten just about everything around here. I will relay what he says about them.


----------



## Monty (Jan 10, 2018)

Fishflatmike said:


> No, I have never eaten them. I will have to ask my step dad about those. His family homesteaded in Southwest Florida around 1900 and has eaten just about everything around here. I will relay what he says about them.


Keep us posted on the Action Craft. I'm trying to decide large flats boat or bay boat. I would like to venture offshore just a little and think Bay boat is the way to go. I'll get a 15 year old boat. Boats these days are made without wood, so there's no worry about stringers and transoms rotting. Your Action Craft is in the group.


----------



## Fishflatmike (Apr 16, 2018)

I will be able to speak to the differences soon. I sold the Pathfinder tunnel a week after I sold my 19’ Tidewater Bay boat. I tried to use the bay boat off shore. It has a good entry and v hull to the transom, so the ride was good, but because it was only 19’ it proved to be difficult to handle most chop of any size due to the short length. I believe the 1720 AC will be a blend of both of my previous boats. It been a while since I have been on her, but I will have a better idea this weekend. That post will be started soon with action craft in the posting.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1998-pathfinder-17t-project-hull-for-sale.76194/

Just posted in the for sale forum for a friend. In case anyone wants to bring her back to life.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> https://www.microskiff.com/threads/1998-pathfinder-17t-project-hull-for-sale.76194/
> 
> Just posted in the for sale forum for a friend. In case anyone wants to bring her back to life.


If stringers are solid, that seems like a good deal.


----------



## manny2376 (Mar 15, 2007)

SomaliPirate said:


> If stringers are solid, that seems like a good deal.


whats the best way to determine the condition of the stringers? The floor feels really solid when you walk on it, but since there’s no power, the boat hasn’t been run. Poking my head into some of the hardware holes reveals there might have been some glasswork under the deck. Under the impression that the stringers have been addressed


----------



## geoffud (Jul 17, 2018)

The only way to be certain would be to take a look under the floor. On my pathfinder they looked fine towards the back where holes were cut for the bilge pumps. Turns out they delaminated towards the front of the boat.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

manny2376 said:


> whats the best way to determine the condition of the stringers? The floor feels really solid when you walk on it, but since there’s no power, the boat hasn’t been run. Poking my head into some of the hardware holes reveals there might have been some glasswork under the deck. Under the impression that the stringers have been addressed


At this point on 17T's I'd say that they either had solid stringers from the go or they've been repaired. There aren't many running around with loose stringers any more. Mine is a 2000 model and I've never had an issue with mine. I have all receipts for work and service since it was new (including original owners manual and invoice which is cool) and nobody has ever fixed them. I think Maverick just started getting it right by 99-00.


----------

